# Need help pairing cigar with alcohol...



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

So my 21st birthday is this Thursday and I decided to buy myself a nicer, more expensive cigar than what I usually smoke to celebrate. I bought a Davidoff Millennium Blend Robusto. I know it isn't that expensive of a cigar, but I'm a college student so it's the best I can afford right now.  Anyways, I was wondering if any of you that have smoked one of these could tell me what you think would be the best liquor or beer to pair with this cigar?

Thanks in advance
Scott


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

College student huh? How about nati light in a red...no better make it blue solo cup.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

this is what i would suggest.....while you wait on your friends to come and pick you up....i hope you have a designated driver....you sit and relax with a nice makers mark and coke and enjoy that smoke before your friends get you s#!t faced. because you want to enjoy it and remember if it is something you may want again..if your palate is too tainted with a bunch of alcohol then you can't enjoy the cigar and thats what this hobby is all about.:2


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

I vaugely recall me 21st....as I recall choice of cigar did not matter real quick


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm sitting here with a CAO Anniversaire and a glass of Knob Creek. Very pleasant pairing.

-Steve


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

oops...I probably should have clarified that I don't plan on getting hammered when I smoke this cigar.  I'm just looking for a nice drink that I can sip on at home while I smoke.

Scott


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Pour yerself a Guinness Stout and enjoy -- a good port would go well too, but take it easy as port goes down real easy.:2

HBD BTW


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

At 21 you should drink everything in sight. But go with some single barrels, etc, treat yourself to some good stuff. 21 is the only birthday I can really recall, so congrats.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Chimay in the Blue bottle is killer with any cigar.


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

College boy? jager bombs are the way to go with a few beer bong hits. no seriously try a Padron 64 with some Patron Tequila


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

This sounded like a thread for me ... :r 

I really like the Davidoff Millennium ... good choice for an occasion like this. I agree that it will go real well with a straight bourbon ... put a little water in it if you must. I like JD Single Barrel (kinda pricey) or Knob Creek.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That cigar is a treat, full bodied and full of flavor. Construction is always perfect too,I could drink one with water or iced tea and be happy...happy birthday bro.Dave


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Craggenmore 12 yr scotch!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

galaga said:


> Pour yerself a Guinness Stout and enjoy -- a good port would go well too, but take it easy as port goes down real easy.:2
> 
> HBD BTW


I"ve got a sweet tooth so the port wine with cigars is fast becoming my choice of drinks.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Another vote for Port. happy birthday man!

KASR


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

I have not had that cigar but I can tell you that with the cigars I have tried a glass of Makers Mark and Coke, Gentle Jack and Coke, or a Guiness go very well.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy 21st. Enjoy your day and that cigar.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Why not try something mixed. this is top25s reccomendations:

http://www.top25cigar.com/Drinks/drinks_page.htm

You may like to mix one of these up [google them for a recipe] and pretend youre on a beach in Cuba with a fine Cuban cigar in one hand and a Cuban coctail in the other:

-Cuba Libre
-Mojito
-Daiquiri Frappe [Hemingway's drink]

PM sent to help you, actually


----------



## why1504 (May 5, 2006)

Makers Mark with a bit of spring water (no ice, if it is too strong add a bit more water).
Knob Creek with a bit of spring water (no ice, if it is too strong add a bit more water).

Any real Belgian Beer (no Hogarden or Stella).

Mojito made with good rum, fresh limes, and fresh mint if you perfer something sweet.

Madira wine, port wine (the port is a bit too sweet for me).

BTW, all of this will get you hammered if you go hard, so sip slowly. These pairings are to be savored.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

My absolute favorite cigar/drink combo so far is a smoke and a brown ale or nut ale. Go and grab your self a Newcastle, or any brown ale from your local micro-brewery, sit back, and enjoy


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

single barrel is nice...either macallan 12 year or glenfiddich 12 year...any glen will do haha


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

Scotch and Existential Euphoria
1. Open up a bottle of Macallan 18, Ardbeg 17, or Lagavulin 16.
2. Pour into a double old-fashioned glass.
3. Sit down (with glass) in a comfy chair.
4. Lift glass to nose.
5. Smell (breathe in through mouth and nose).
6. Put glass down.
7. Lift glass to nose again.
8. Repeat step 5.
9. Close eyes and contemplate the labours that went into the making of this splendid spirit.
10. Sip.
11. Let the flavour wash over you.
12. Offer a prayer of thanksgiving for allowing this experience to be. Kiss your wife. Hug your kids. Call your mom. Visit Scotland. Paint. Sculpt. Take up a new hobby. Enjoy the fullness of your existence.


haha, found this one on top 25 drink list... a lot of steps but suprisingly easy


----------



## Hoot (Jul 14, 2006)

I recommend a nice bourbon....my preference is Wild Turkey, but Maker's Mark, Knob Creek, Woodford Reserve are all excellent bourbons, amongst others.
Just pour a nice glass full, sit, sip, smoke and relax....hard to beat!!
Not to provoke an argument but JD, while good, is Tennessee Whiskey....
If it ain't made in Kentucky, it ain't bourbon.
A mojito is also an excellent drink if you want a mixed drink.
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Bobb said:


> My absolute favorite cigar/drink combo so far is a smoke and a brown ale or nut ale. Go and grab your self a Newcastle, or any brown ale from your local micro-brewery, sit back, and enjoy


Love the Newcastle !! "The One And Only" !!
Nice cool drink with some deep flavor - but not a dark beer. This beer should never overpower a cigar, even a medium/mild strength like I remember from the Davidoff.

If I am looking from a drink with a stronger flavor (and/or more alcohol !), I will go with a single malt (e.g., Macallan) OR a nice reposado Tequila (my favorite these days is Cava Antiqua ). I also try to have a cold glass of water with ice nearby...:w


----------



## accorddude (Aug 7, 2006)

Hoot dude I do not think that many people would argue with Jack Daniels being a Tennessee Sipping Whiskey. Jack Daniels is not a bourbon you can tour the factory and they will make a point of telling you it is Tennessee Sipping Whiskey and nothing else lol. I have toured the factory a few times its a nice Saturday outing.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday........go with scotch.....


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for all of the suggestions. I'm not sure what I'm going to drink just yet, but I've got 2 days to decide.

Thanks again all,
Scott


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

Joekendall04 said:


> College student huh? How about nati light in a red...no better make it blue solo cup.


No way... Beast Light out of the can!


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

Sammy Smith Nut Ale, Chimay (good stuff), if you can find it a beer called Damnation it's a chimay rip off made in California but i think it's better! I also agree with a Mojito but drink that after the smoke while you party. Super refreshing. I personaly hate scotch/bourbon/wiskey so can't comment on that... Happy B-day Bro!!! 

Hey has anyone here paired Tequilla before?, that stuff makes me crazy i love it.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

scotth said:


> So my 21st birthday is this Thursday and I decided to buy myself a nicer, more expensive cigar than what I usually smoke to celebrate. I bought a Davidoff Millennium Blend Robusto. I know it isn't that expensive of a cigar, but I'm a college student so it's the best I can afford right now.  Anyways, I was wondering if any of you that have smoked one of these could tell me what you think would be the best liquor or beer to pair with this cigar?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Scott


I agree with the port, try either the Taylor Flagdate 10 or 20 year old, should hit the spot with the smoke you have. Happy B-day


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

scotth said:


> So my 21st birthday is this Thursday and I decided to buy myself a nicer, more expensive cigar than what I usually smoke to celebrate. I bought a Davidoff Millennium Blend Robusto. I know it isn't that expensive of a cigar, but I'm a college student so it's the best I can afford right now.  Anyways, I was wondering if any of you that have smoked one of these could tell me what you think would be the best liquor or beer to pair with this cigar?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Scott


I agree with the port, try either the Taylor Flagdate 10 or 20 year old, should hit the spot with the smoke you have. Happy B-day


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Since that is a medium stick, how about a Blue Moon Wheat Beer? Those are two very crisp aftertastes that should compliment each other. If you want to go a little stronger how about a Red Hook ESB or IPA?

Scottie


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheers Scotth - my vote is for the Guinness!


----------

